# seam or crack window tail light dealer job?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Are there no chev dealers in your area that AREN'T owned by them? Even a few miles if you have to. To handle your 3rd brake light situation. 

It's about the same where I"m at. They're taking over the whole city just about.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

the only other dealers who seemingly are not this company are 45 to hour out of town or over state line, we will have to lose work for this and they usually make you come in twice once to see it and order it and once to install last time they took three visits. They only offered a loaner once. Im scared to let them touch the car. They are turning it into a piece of crap. Im so upset I wish I could start over and not buy the chevy I love. I know they make money on maint appts but why in the name of all that is good would I go back for maint if they treat me like this on first visit to fix something.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sure, there are problems with all car models to some degree, but you don't expect your repairing garage to cause more issues than you came in with.
Not sure what dealers are "somewhat" local to you, but I would definitely explore my options through others, even if a little further out.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't sink a entire dealer operation for one poorly completed repair performed by a poor mechanic.
If all the mechanics in the building screwed it up it would be a different story.

Kinda like saying you will never go back to specific fast food chain because they didn't get the lid on your drink installed properly.

My thoughts,
Rob


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

You don't have to go to a chevy Dealer any GM dealer can fix it under warranty if another non chevy dealer ship is not closer to you.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Robby said:


> Don't sink a entire dealer operation for one poorly completed repair performed by a poor mechanic.
> If all the mechanics in the building screwed it up it would be a different story.
> 
> Kinda like saying you will never go back to specific fast food chain because they didn't get the lid on your drink installed properly.
> ...


I hear ya but my car went thru the hole three times three times it had damage real damage. Im not an a hole customer Im prob too nice. The things it comes out with are just blatant damage.
We had an economy car years ago new from this dealer and same deal but not as bad. We gave them benefit of doubt this time it had been years and years. Im done with them. The general manager of service is who I picked it up from last time, he acted like oh well, and I have to take you word for it...(it had just come out of his garage he was handing me the keys). He said he'd contact me to get it all fixed, he did not and I left him a message. Im not confident in sending this car to them ever again even tho' we lose out on our free services. 
There are a few other dealer here but they get awful reviews verbally and online. Im having to go over a few towns to try I guess. There should be better set up w/ gm so they have more incentive to not damage peoples new cars. I cant believe they think this is just oh well. Many people have told me since then they couldnt deal w/ this place and same type stories. These folks bought expensive vehicles.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

pontiacgt said:


> You don't have to go to a chevy Dealer any GM dealer can fix it under warranty if another non chevy dealer ship is not closer to you.


Thank you that is excellent info!! I will read some reviews and ask around and persue that !!


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

The problem looks hopefully still sealed? Maybe they screwed it down to tight and the cosmetic part outside popped off w/ time? We had rain and no leak yet. I wonder if they will charge me for this? IF thats the case I will go privately. As for the new recall we are not gunning to try that.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Can anyone with gen 2 cruze verify if that back third brake light outside car housing has a seem at drivers side end of back window mount light? thanks (photos above)


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Jeez. 3 weeks and none of us answered your question? Sorry about that.

I just went out to the garage and verified that the 3rd brake light assembly is one solid piece all the way across. Somebody broke yours, likely either a car wash attendant got a towel stuck under it and yanked, or a mechanic broke it during a reseal program.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you  I needed to know that. Nope no car wash Only thing I can recall is last years re seal but I dont know if they will agree with that. its not leaking again but still. The car wasnt even two years onl when they did that. or a year maybe. ARGH took awhile to pop up.


Taxman said:


> Jeez. 3 weeks and none of us answered your question? Sorry about that.
> 
> I just went out to the garage and verified that the 3rd brake light assembly is one solid piece all the way across. Somebody broke yours, likely either a car wash attendant got a towel stuck under it and yanked, or a mechanic broke it during a reseal program.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

I finally got up the nerve and time to call GM : preface this with I fear all this makes me sound like a problem customer, I truly am not we are low key polite folks, prob too polite. (is there some way to contact past the call center of gm?) I called the gm corpororate number and get this "call center" as you could hear a huge amound of noise in the background coughing talking etc...the call kept cutting out to dead sound even when I wasnt speaking (prob from me breathing I dont know) Id have to say hello? He'd come back then and was very hard to hear, he kept asking me to repeat what I was saying ...he tells me the dealer I got my car from is not authorized and is closed...I knew I was in trouble because they are not closed they own most of our county. He later says oh my bad, (such professional speak) Im wrong on that. Then he says stop cutting me off am I aloud to speak now? I was stunned, I said sir you are really hard to hear theres a lot of background noise and it keeps cutting out to dead sound. He said its because you keep talking and I cant speak. I said sir Im not talking Im waiting to hear your response and get dead air thats why Im saying hello are you there? He said you have to let me talk...I did not know what to say. I said Im sorry we are miscommunicating I think the connection is bad I am just answering your questions and waiting for you reply I find your response to me very rude sir. He then acted different and made the call louder or something. It was really no help at all, after being on hold, he said I have to take the car back to the same dealer I got it at, as its under warranty. I said Im sorry but they damage it too much I cant, he put me on hold again and said well then you will have to take to another dealer should I give you address, he proceeded to give address to same dealer at diff locations? He said well have we covered everything ? Im like? well Im back where I started, I asked for his name and rep number he would only give his first name and a case number.
The dude even said you have not used all your free service appts, you should use them, I did not bother to explain it over why I would not. 

Im thoroughly convinced to never buy gm again. Im back to some other brand next time around even so upset Im wondering if I can afford to to trade this in somewhere and start over.

I like the car though so will prob keep it just very upset I cant get decent service from the gm dealers. And if this is what the calls are like to gm! 

I havent decided if Im going to take it out town to get warranty service because any with in half hour of my employer do not get any better reviews. (verbally from folks too) I just do not understand this.

Besides that they will have to do the warranty work sealing it all over and that will end up a fiasco or battery well leak all over again. At this point its not leaking.

I may just put silicone seal in the crack and give up. I will not be taking this car in for anymore recalls unless its not running right. 

FWIW I had to sched for inspection at my local garage and the guy used to work for high end car dealer he is certified on those, he said this was screwed down to tight and thats why it cracked most likely. Pretty much what I thought. It was his idea to put silicone in it and he encouraged me to call Gm.


----------

